# Cheapest & best monitor with dvi/hdmi



## SunE (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok folks so I will be moving to Jaipur next month to start my college and I want to take my precious rig with me. So I want to buy a cheap but good quality monitor with HDMI port or DVI port(DVI cable should be included).

As this will be a temporary monitor for my hostel room, please don't suggest 22"-24" ones as I don't want to buy that expensive. I don't even mind the resolution, it just needs to be 16:9 and come with HDMI/DVI.

Thank You!


----------



## SunE (Jul 9, 2012)

BUMP: What? No one here know of a good monitor matching my criteria eh??


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 10, 2012)

You want a 20inch one? What's your budget? 
If you want a 20inch monitor then get DELL IN2030M HD LED for around 6.2k. Though no DVI cable is included get a new one for 200-300 bucks.


----------

